# Veritas has added a new mini router plane



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks pretty interesting….

Kicking around the idea of buying all 3 of the mini-planes….

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67814&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

might have to shrink down my sausage fingers to work that tool … wow that sounds bad.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure of you have any Veritas products, but I own one of their spokeshaves…..and Veritas makes top shelf stuff.
I am sure these are made well and perform just as good. These look neat. Good luck!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree. I think it will be a good item to own. Anyone have one yet?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the other two, great modling tools and very well made.
I'm definately adding this guy !


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, *Wayne*. I might just have to have a set of these myself.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Want. Need. Arggggghhh!
I have been on the fence about the mini shoulder plane. This seems like a great tool, and at .125 a nice additional edged tool for box work (the only thing I have that is close is a 3mm Japanese chisel). Might have to spring for all three.
Thanks Wayne!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Doug, have you looked at a Record 043 for your box making?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

That is a sexy little guy.
If I ever shrink I will buy one, no doubt.
I got the little shoulderplane and use it to clean up groves and so it is exelent.
Sur this one is also a great little tool.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

If I remember right, Mads, you made your own.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought one. I have even used it a few times already as well. Love it. Being as small as it is, it does not have the same machanism as the large to hold the blade, so you need to be careful when setting the blade not to set it crooked.


----------

